# Delegate Boneyard Edition Mockup Pedal



## music6000

Inspired by Chuck D. Bones & made available by PedalPCB:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I have GOT to start making decals so I can have pedals that look so good!


----------



## Dali

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I have GOT to start making decals so I can have pedals that look so good!


You meant GOTH?


----------



## Iago

What's this "boneyard edition"? How does it sound in comparison to the regular version?


----------



## zgrav

Iago said:


> What's this "boneyard edition"? How does it sound in comparison to the regular version?


Search the forums for some discussion about The Warden and The Delegate compressor and you will find some improvements in the circuit made by CDBones (hence, the Boneyard Edition)


----------



## Vildhjuggah

I have a spare pre drilled hammered copper or whatever they call it from my last tayda order, definitely plan to make one in it!


----------



## jjjimi84

Man that is awesome but my mind went some place dark with the BONEyard.

just flying everywhere slapping everyone in the face


----------



## benny_profane

@PedalPCB and @Chuck D. Bones: is there an eta on documentation?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

You can used the silkscreen as an assembly dwg.  The two LEDs near the top of the board are optional.  They limit the overshoot (pop) when you first strike a note.  If you like to set RATIO low or ATTACK high, then you like an aggressive attack and should probably leave those two LEDs out.   Except for those two LEDs, the Boneyard Compressor contains all of the mods described in the Build Report and Mods forum.  As with any high-gain optical compressor, LDR response time is critical.  The faster the better, especially the speed at which the resistance goes up when dark.


----------



## Feral Feline

Dr Bones, I was thinking about putting the 2 LEDs on a switch, and then wondered if they light up at all — ie worth making them externally mounted while self-absorbed shoe-gazing? Worth the switch? I don't know if I'll be setting ratio low and attack high, but ... bassplayer....

I've got my PCB, just won't be able to get to building it for some time and test the LEDs myself, so curiosity got the better of me...

Thanks for all your contributions — I just got a Krankered up Klone and will be applying some/all your mad mod suggestions there, too, in time.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Those two red LEDs light up very little, if at all.  I would not bother to put them on the front panel.  If you want a pedal that lights up when you play it, check out the Biggus Dickus in Chucks Boneyard.  PedalPCB is not producing these boards at the moment.


----------



## Feral Feline

Thanks Dr Bones!

Spurred on by your other Boneyard thread, I've just got a Dist-Max — specifically to be turned into Pontius Pilate's fwiend fwum Wome.


----------

